# Gymondo doppelt bezahlt



## Annabella (20 Januar 2017)

Hallo,
im Oktober habe ich mich bei gymondo angemeldet und mich beim ersten Trainingsversuch gewundert, dass mit meiner Emailadresse kein Account dort existiert.
Also meldete ich mich erneut an. Nun hat sich herausgestellt, dass ich mich bei der ersten Anmeldung vertippt und statt "googlemail.com" "hooglemail.com" geschrieben hatte. Gymondo hat aber auch unter dieser Email einen Account eingerichtet und via paypal Geld eingezogen. Ist das rechtens? Und wie kann überhaupt ein Vertrag mit einer ungültigen Emailadresse zustande kommen? Ist in der Regel nicht eine Bestätigung via der angegebenen Emailadresse von Nöten? Gymondo weigert sich nämlich, den doppelt eingezogenen Betrag zu erstatten. Sie beharren darauf, ich hätte meine Sorgfaltspflicht als Kunde vernachlässigt, indem ich mich vertippt habe.


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2017)

Annabella schrieb:


> Ist das rechtens?


Na klar, du hast doch selbst die Daten geliefert.



Annabella schrieb:


> ....kann überhaupt ein Vertrag mit einer ungültigen Emailadresse zustande kommen?


Natürlich! Fraglich ist, ob er gültig ist, da dir nämlich wegen der falschen eMailadresse die Widerrufsbelehrung nicht zugestellt werden konnte. Insofern kann man so einen "verunglückten" Vertrag, auch nach der üblichen Frist noch widerrufen.



Annabella schrieb:


> Gymondo weigert sich nämlich, den doppelt eingezogenen Betrag zu erstatten. Sie beharren darauf, ich hätte meine Sorgfaltspflicht als Kunde vernachlässigt, indem ich mich vertippt habe.


Das ist Unsinn und lässt sich zum unternehmerischen Risiko des Anbieters subsumieren. Da es keine "hooglemail.com"-Adresse gibt, sehen die in ihrem System, dass deren Nachrichten nicht zugestellt werden konnten.

Eröffne doch einen Fall bei PayPal, vielleicht hilft das erstmal, da Gymondo um Stellungnahme gebeten wird.


----------



## Reducal (20 Januar 2017)

Die Anbieterin ist die

Gymondo GmbH
Rungestr. 22-24
10179 Berlin​
Mit denen kann man sich durchaus streiten, z. B. mit Anwalt oder man wendet sich an die nächste Verbraucherzentrale. Wie teuer ist dein Verlust?


----------



## Annabella (20 Januar 2017)

ach, wir reden hier von 66€. Ich sehe das mit dem Widerspruch auch so. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob man den Widerspruchsbedingungen nicht schon bei Erstellen des Accounts zustimmt. 
Das Geld kann ich verschmerzen. Mich ärgert dieses Geschäftsgebaren.
Ich habe jetzt erstmal Beschwerde beim EU Portal für Onlinestreitigkeiten eingereicht. Ganz so einfach möchte ich die nicht aus der Nummer lassen.


----------



## Reducal (21 Januar 2017)

Annabella schrieb:


> Weiß allerdings nicht, ob man den Widerspruchsbedingungen nicht schon bei Erstellen des Accounts zustimmt.


Das Ding heißt "Widerruf" und die Belehrung muss dem Kunden in Schriftform, also z. B. per eMail, nachweislich zugestellt worden sein. Und da hapert es, wegen der falschen eMailadresse konntest du diese Nachricht nicht empfangen haben. Somit kann ein Widerruf der ersten Anmeldung zu jeder Zeit noch erfolgen.


----------



## Annabella (21 Januar 2017)

ah, ok. das wußte ich nicht. Vielen bielen Dank für Deine guten Tipps.


----------



## Susa2107 (26 Februar 2019)

Ich melde mich auch mal auf diesen Beitrag. Das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Ich habe mich bei der e-Mailadresse vertippt, und mich dann noch einmal angemeldet, da ich dachte, es habe bei der ersten Anmeldung nicht funktioniert. Leider habe ich das nicht bemerkt. Dann habe ich gekündigt, weil Gymondo nichts für mich ist. Als ich dann zufällig bemerkte, dass wieder vom Konto abgebucht wurde und dann mal alle Lastschriften geprüft habe, fiel mir auf, dass von Anfang an doppelt abgebucht wurde. Ich habe Gymondo angeschrieben, und sie teilten mir einfach mit, dass ich ja zwei Kundenkonten hätte. Aber ist ja schon komisch, dass beide auf den selben Namen laufen, selbes Geburtsdatum, identische Bankverbindung und am selben Tag erstellt. Nur, dass es die eine e-Mailadresse nicht gibt. Ich habe versucht, dort eine Mail hin zu schicken und bekam umgehend eine Fehlermeldung.

Ich denke, das hat bei Gymondo System. Sie hätten ja die Mailadresse, wo die Anmeldebestätigung hin gegangen ist, verifizieren müssen. Bei mir geht es leider um etwas mehr Geld, denn ich habe ein neues Bankkonto und leider in das alte nur noch sporadisch rein geschaut. Eine Lastschrift konnte ich zurück holen. Der Rest ist offen. 

Bis jetzt hat Gymondo mir nur geantwortet, dass sie sich von mir nicht drohen lassen und nicht zurück überweisen. Ich überlege, ob ich zum Anwalt gehe, denn ich habe mich zwar vertippt, aber Gymondo hat die nicht mögliche Verifizierung der falschen E-Mailadresse ignoriert.


----------



## jupp11 (26 Februar 2019)

Susa2107 schrieb:


> Als ich dann zufällig bemerkte, dass wieder vom Konto abgebucht wurde und dann mal alle Lastschriften geprüft habe, fiel mir auf, dass von Anfang an doppelt abgebucht wurde.


Lastschriften lassen sich ohne jede Begründung zurückbuchen:
https://www.juraforum.de/lexikon/lastschrift


> SEPA-Lastschrift zurückbuchen
> Einer autorisierten SEPA-Basislastschrift kann innerhalb von acht Wochen nach Kontobelastung widersprochen werden. Der Belastungsbetrag wird dem Zahlungspflichten dann zurückgebucht.
> Bei einer unautorisierten SEPA-Basislastschrift kann der Zahlungspflichte sogar innerhalb von 13 Monaten nach Belastung die Erstattung des Lastschriftbetrages verlange


Dann ist der Laden im Zugzwang. In aller Regel bleibt es dann bei Drohgejaule.


----------



## Reducal (26 Februar 2019)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Lastschriften lassen sich ohne jede Begründung zurückbuchen:
> https://www.juraforum.de/lexikon/lastschrift
> 
> 
> > Bei einer *unautorisierten *SEPA-Basislastschrift kann der Zahlungspflichte sogar innerhalb von 13 Monaten nach Belastung die Erstattung des Lastschriftbetrages verlangen.


Das wäre eine Argumentationssache. Die Banken akzeptieren nur 6-8 Wochen, es sei denn die Lastschrift war nicht autorisiert, also nicht genehmigt. Susa2107 hatte die Lastschrift genehmigt.


----------



## BenTigger (26 Februar 2019)

Reducal schrieb:


> Das wäre eine Argumentationssache. Die Banken akzeptieren nur 6-8 Wochen, es sei denn die Lastschrift war nicht autorisiert, also nicht genehmigt. Susa2107 hatte die Lastschrift genehmigt.


Ja auch ich genehmige Lastschriften für andere Geschäftspartner.
Aber nur einfache.
Doppelte Abbuchungen sind von mir nicht genehmigt worden, somit Rückbuchbar.

Sprich:
ich würde mit dieser Argumentation die doppelten Buchungen der letzten 13 Monate zurück buchen lassen


----------



## Susa2107 (26 Februar 2019)

Ich habe heute mit einem Fachanwalt gesprochen. Es besteht nur ein Vertrag mit Gymondo, auch wenn ich zweimal angelegt wurde. Da es mich als natürliche Person nur einmal auf dieser Erde gibt, kann ich den identischen Vertrag nicht zweimal abschließen. Juristisch ein klarer Fall.

Die Rückbuchung der nicht autorisierten Abbuchungen soll ich einfach bei meiner Bank veranlassen. Gymondo kann ich links liegen lassen.

Falls es noch ein Problem mit Gymondo geben sollte, klären wir das vor Gericht. Glücklicherweise habe ich für solche Fälle Rechtsschutz


----------



## jupp11 (26 Februar 2019)

Susa2107 schrieb:


> Falls es noch ein Problem mit Gymondo geben sollte, klären wir das vor Gericht. Glücklicherweise habe ich für solche Fälle Rechtsschutz


Glaube kaum, dass du den Rechtsschutz in Anspruch nehmen mußt.  
Die verbuchen das unter "Hat nicht geklappt" und zocken die nächsten User ab.


----------



## Susa2107 (28 Februar 2019)

Ich habe neue Nachrichten von Gymondo.

Zitat aus e-Mail von heute: 
_"bitte beachte, dass beide Verträge getrennt voneinander zu betrachten sind. Der Mitgliedsbeitrag wird daher nicht erstattet. Wir wiesen auf Deine Sorgfaltspflicht hin, welche Du bezüglich Deiner persönlichen Daten hast. Für Tippfehler und daraus resultierende Nachteile können wir keine Haftung übernehmen. Bei einer weiteren Rücklastschrift werden wir die Forderung sowie alle verursachten Bankgebühren vor Gericht durchsetzen. Einer gerichtlichen Klärung sehen wir mit Gelassenheit entgegen. Unsere hiermit verbundenen Kosten stellen wir anschließend gesondert und in voller Höhe in Rechnung. Deine Rechtschutzversicherung wird sich bestimmt über die unnötigen Kosten freuen und die Beiträge anschließend erhöhen.
Eine vorzeitigen Vertragsauflösung stimmen wir nicht zu. Sportliche Grüße"_

Ich habe eben an 'jetzt reicht's und Marktcheck geschrieben. Termin mit Anwalt kann ich frühestens nächste Woche bekommen. Ich habe eine e-Mail, dass sie wieder abbuchen wollen. Das geht also lustig weiter das Spiel. Da ich mich ja wirklich vertippt hatte, bot ich einen Vergleich an. Aber keine Chance. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden. 

Wo kann man das denn noch so alles melden. Ist ja irgendwie betrügerisch, nach meiner Meinung. Tipps an mich. 
Gruß Susanne


----------



## BenTigger (1 März 2019)

Verbraucherzentrale mal anschreiben... Vielleicht haben die das schon auf dem Schirm und können dir weitere Tips geben.

Ich würde aber vorab schon zur Bank gehen, und zumindest die letzten 13 Monate der doppelt gebuchten Beiträge zurückfordern.
bzw. wenn der Vertrag nicht so lange läuft, eben die Monate der Doppelzahlungen.


----------

